# Dark, Moody Jazz - Appealing to Metal fans?



## Trespass (Oct 11, 2011)

I improvised this as part of a few things I was working on, figured this crowd would appreciate the kind of harmony I'm pulling from and the more aggressive style of playing.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## 27duuude (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a big metal head and don't listen to anything but. I would prefer a less up beat feel to it and more chord changes. But thats just how I like it and I don't know how other people like it. It does sound very good as a chill, relaxed melody.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2011)

Exactly what I've been in the mood for. Post more often man, I'm never on MSN anymore so make up for it by posting moar jazz/classical/orchestral/w.e!!!


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 14, 2011)

Duuude. That was awesome! Just the stuff I was looking for lately (only I'm not looking into solo pieces, but still)
Do post more stuff~


----------



## JamesM (Oct 14, 2011)

As a whole it's fairly dynamically lacking. But it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome SKILLS!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 23, 2011)

You guys should check out the Mile Davis album "Bitches Brew", very moody and weird.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds good, my only criticism is your wide runs don't have enough variance. A little over embellished, which sacrifices the uniqueness.


----------



## Trespass (Oct 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Sounds good, my only criticism is your wide runs don't have enough variance. A little over embellished, which sacrifices the uniqueness.



I agree. I'm planning on consciously practicing interval stacks from any given note over a chord, which should produce an interesting amount of possible moves under the fingers. (I assume I'll have a Metheny sounding run out of the smaller intervals).


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 27, 2011)

sounds nice, the problem for me and why I wouldnt listen to it personally is more mix-wise; obviously youtube compression or your choice of recording it (cheap mic?).. Also, I find the piano excessively bright, to the point of annoying (for me) but im a fan of really smooth, mellow type piano usually.. Its more in the high-notes that are piercing; the left hand chords sound fine

Outside of the tone itself, I also prefer a bit more "cool" jazz, rather than a lot of faster improvising.. I just think with those types of chord voicings and that kinda "noir" cafe vibe, it works better with a bit less, maybe more "moody".. But thats my personal preference, maybe im just not too accustomed to this style.. Keep in mind, im not really a metalhead either, I listen to mostly smooth jazz (sax and guitar) and funk.

Reminds me kinda of something from a visual novel game like Hotel Dusk for DS..


----------



## Trespass (Oct 31, 2011)

This was a spur of the moment recording with a Flip I carry around. It was directly before I started teaching. I thought it was interesting enough to share.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a metal fan, but also a Jazz fan, I like the melodies you chose, It's heavy in a different way, heavy mood wise.


----------



## iamjosan (Dec 16, 2011)

sounds cool man


----------



## Alimination (Dec 17, 2011)

wooo someone has skiilllllllllllllllllllllllssss!


----------



## AlexJameson (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice performance!
Here's another great performance for those who are into some "darker" jazz.
Michael Wollny & Joachim Kühn - Hexentanz (fragm.) - YouTube


----------



## Kirk (Feb 9, 2012)

This is incredible!


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 10, 2012)

Trespass said:


> I improvised this as part of a few things I was working on, figured this crowd would appreciate the kind of harmony I'm pulling from and the more aggressive style of playing.




You Sir have a nice playing style, You have a lot of talent.
record some piano, add some jazzy poly rhythmic drums, add a little funky bass, Get a saxophone payer, have three young and black, female backup singers. Then start singing while Developing a strong heroin Addiction and you sir will be the biggest jazz pianist of the 2010's.




Just some musical humor, lol But in all honesty yes sir you should be on tour! ahhah
And this is coming from a metal guitarist.


----------



## GTailly (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome sounding and so smooth playing.
Never had the chance to really learn piano but I would love to and this inspires me.


----------



## pentecost (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice. i need to start forcing myself to play some jazzier stuff, but i've been stuck in harmonic minor for awhile now... too much rachmaninoff.
maybe some well-focused key changes would help mix things up a bit?


----------



## StratoJazz (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice playing man!!!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice play, but I didn't find it too dark or moody though. Not like Kilimanjaro Dark Jazz Ensemble or Gohren & Der Club of Gore. Actually, it was upbeat & bright, I thought. Good.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!

As for the lack of chord changes, I was highlight different extensions over a Gm chord. It's not really a performance, more of a demonstration of three-four possible harmonic substitutions over a m7. I've since expanded this concept quite a bit more.

I could get away with just calling it modal jazz - Jazz without functional harmony, often with static chord vamps. Miles Davis "So What", half of what Coltrane did in the 60s are great examples of that style.

I wouldn't call Killimanjaro Dark Jazz Ensemble jazz, from what I've heard. I'm not hearing a whole lot of jazz harmony, jazz form or improvisation on a given theme. 

Bohren is closer. I mean, we're both pulling from that Jazz Noir, hardboiled 50s PI sound (Sin City soundtrack has some great modern examples).


----------



## Jaryth (Mar 11, 2012)

Listen to Anthony Braxton's stuff:


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 14, 2012)

Needs more 1/2 diminished chords


----------

